

Show HN: Instaviz 2.0, a full rewrite of my iOS diagram sketcher - pixelglow
http://get.instaviz.com/

======
pixelglow
Hi, this is a full rewrite of my iOS diagram sketcher -- it took 4.5 years, 30
features, 400 commits and lots of prayer. It uses Objective-C, Core Animation,
UIKit, the works.

The shape recognition is a custom C++ library I call Recog, based on naive
Bayesian classifier on geometric statistics.

The automated layout engine is Graphviz, as is the native file format (wrapped
in my open-source zip library zipzap).

The help videos are not embedded in code, but are stored in Amazon S3 fronted
by CloudFront. That also fronts a small web service written in node.js +
sqlite3 for indexing the videos.

